# Game Bird Starter Crumbles



## Thunderbird Racing (Jul 24, 2010)

Anyone tried these pellets crumbles for Homer babies?

http://www.orschelnfarmhome.com/Liv...2-Game-Bird-Starter-Grower-Crumbles-109501966


----------



## Thunderbird Racing (Jul 24, 2010)

nobody HUH? 

maybe I'll pass on them too..


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Chromie...passing on them is a good idea as they were developed for game birds and not pigeons.


----------



## Thunderbird Racing (Jul 24, 2010)

dang, I was hoping these would work for my youngsters. 
I was given 2 unopened bags by a friend.


----------



## Keith C. (Jan 25, 2005)

I feed my pigeons game bird feed all the time, as do many other people I know. 
It especially helps in the Spring when they start breeding heavilly and during the late Summer molt.
I also feed whole corn, whole wheat and wild bird seed.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

I suppose it is fine, but try to emulate Keith C.'s method. I haven't tried the crumble type though. I only use the pellet stuff.


----------



## sandiego (Jan 11, 2008)

i use them for my youngster, and breeders if pellets are not available.


----------



## Thunderbird Racing (Jul 24, 2010)

I have been feeding a grain mix to the breeders twice a day, and have Purina green pellets free choice, 
I am out of the green pellets and was thinking these would work until my order comes in from the COOP.


----------



## PigeonVilla (Dec 8, 2010)

I say give it a whirl ,higher protein for breeding birds can only be a good thing ,it helps the youngbirds fill out and give them a great edge .


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Chromie said:


> I have been feeding a grain mix to the breeders twice a day, and have Purina green pellets free choice,
> I am out of the green pellets and was thinking these would work until my order comes in from the COOP.


You'll be fine using these pellet crumbles until you get your regular pellets in. Nothing to worry about.


----------



## Thunderbird Racing (Jul 24, 2010)

Awesome, I'm gonna fill the hopper today with the crumbles.
It might be a interesting comparison, from one clutch to the other


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

are your gamebird pellets cheaper or the same price as the nutra-blend green?... just wondering, as if they are about the same..I would stick with the nutra-blend as alot of thought and science went in to making them just for pigeons....


----------



## Thunderbird Racing (Jul 24, 2010)

spirit wings said:


> are your gamebird pellets cheaper or the same price as the nutra-blend green?... just wondering, as if they are about the same..I would stick with the nutra-blend as alot of thought and science went in to making them just for pigeons....


they are normally $10 where the Purina brand is $21


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Chromie said:


> they are normally $10 where the Purina brand is $21


ah, twice as much.. that can help one decide..lol..


----------

